# Major Tune Up Maintenance List



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the valuable info in the old threads. I am purchasing a 2002 225HP ALMS this weekend w/ 80K miles, and for peace of mind, here are the things I am planning to do. Hopefully this list will be help new buyers like me who are picking up cars with unknown maintenance history. omg, I must have spent 10-15 hrs just reading and reading forum threads








Spark Plugs - Denso Iridium IK22 gapped to .030"
Oil Change - Castrol Edge 5W-40
Air Filter - K&N Drop-In
Coolant Flush
Timing Belt
- Thermostat
- GRAF Water Pump w/ Metal Impeller
Green Coolant Temp Sensor
Transmission Oil Change - Redline MT-90
Differential Oil Change - Redline 75W90
Haldex Oil + Filter Service
Cabin Filter
Fuel Filter
Fuel System Treatment - Chevron Techron
----
Upgrades:
Diverter Valve - Forge 007
Tune / Chip
----
Deferred until 100K maintenance (not part of this tune up)
Ignition Coil Pack x4

Please comment and let me know if I missed anything absolutely crucial. With that list, I guess it's silly to defer the coil pack change until later, but if gas mileage is good on the long drive back (350 miles), then I will try to save $130 since coil packs are an 'easy' replacement? Correct me if I'm wrong.
Thanks for your input.
P.S. Will someone point me to a Forge 007 DIY guide? I can only find the one on the manufacturer's web site, and I am not interested in relocating the DV.
Lastly, what's the difference between the standard Forge 007 and the "A Line" version on ecstuning? Which should I buy?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...Valve/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Major Tune Up Maintenance List (orionredwing)*

coilpacks are easy, you have to pull them out to do your plugs anyways. I would use the OEM plugs until you are chipped too


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Major Tune Up Maintenance List (Neb)*

^^ yep. And once your chipped you'll probably want to go IK22 gapped to 0.28


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Major Tune Up Maintenance List (kclax44)*

Get a re manufactured MAF and coilpacks... A lot of times after people are chipped it puts a stress on all the other parts, so if something was weak it will go out about 10 blocks away from your chip dealer...
If you want real peace of mind do it all now but that list looks pretty good man. I'd run the fuel system cleaner a week before you do all this, only thing I would do first is the fuel filter. Drive the car through that tank of gas then maybe half another one to insure that all the crap from your motor doesn't polute your fresh fluids. 
welcome to the forums & glad you did all that research, people who read = good in my book! Looks like your off on the right foot!
Buy a set of Torx socket ratchet attachments from home depot & hex/Allen head sockets too if you don't have them already. Your toolbox will prove to be invaluable and will grow over the years with a car like this! Everything metric, remember that!
oh & don't forget to use only OEM oil filters. Maybe you want to consider a cone filter for your car instead of a flat panel since your getting chipped anyways.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Might want to pick up some triple square sockets as well. It makes it much easier to get the skip plate off the bottom of the car.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (country1911)*

You mean Torx sockets? Triple square sockets are inverted 12 pt sockets. Torx are the 5 pt sockets that the screws to the skid plate go to. triple square sockets on our cars are for the axles and that's almost it (besides engine internals and trans internals ect). 
Everything is Torx under the car.
I had a friend that used to use Torx and Allen interchangeably, he could never tell the difference, kind of dumb. Just look at the three of them they are total different!
Security torx (male) (five point star with a bump in the center, tool has a hollow center for the bump) $10 set at your local autostore...
























Torx: (male) (five point star, no bump, no holes in sockets)
















12 point (female):
















12 point (male) (our axles):








Torx (female) (an inverted torx into a socket, our turbos to manifold bolts use these)








Allen Keys (male): (six point hex)
















and I cannot tell you why but she popped up why I searched 12pt on gooogle:










_Modified by Village_Idiot at 1:11 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, actually I mean Triple Square sockets, they are basically 12 point torx bits that you have listed. I had to have them to remove the skid plate from my 2005 3.2TT. As I understand it, there are numerous other places that they are used on the TT.


_Modified by country1911 at 1:49 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Major Tune Up Maintenance List (orionredwing)*

Woo hoo, our major tune up is finally done. The car runs great, and I feel like it's gonna be a good daily driver for the next few years.
In addition to the above, I also had:
CV Boots - Front Passenger inner & outer replaced
MT & Differential gear oil - tried Motul 300 instead of Redline
Tires, brakes, rotors and brake fluid were already changed by previous owner.
Actually, the car we bought was in very good mechanical condition cuz it didn't feel much different after the huge tune up. I always felt a huge difference in power & smoothness after a major tune up in my own cars, so I was very surprised.
This indicates the previous owner was a pretty easy / light driver, especially when timing belt, spark plugs, etc weren't changed at 76K miles. No signs of excessive wear on spark plugs, but timing belt was starting to crack w/ age/miles as expected. The factory Diverter Valve was still good, but I did swap it out w/ the Forge 007p.
Still, the peace of mind is worth it, and it was a good process to make the car 'ours'.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Major Tune Up Maintenance List (orionredwing)*

Keep in mind that Audi has started a recall on the coilpacks, so you may be able to have them pick up the tab on replacing them come this spring etc.
Recall Campaign 28F2/J1
http://www.audicoils.com


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet! free coil upgrade this fall!


----------



## Tri State TT (Oct 27, 2009)

that list does help, i'm sure the peace of mind is nice and I might be doin all the same stuff shortly. nice work


----------

